# Noel



## Revverress (Jan 24, 2009)

I hate making this thread. I wasn't going to make a post here... ever. But I'm hurting right now like never before, and I need to get this out.

I almost feel silly posting this. Noel wasn't ever a "famous forum bunny"; I don't post much, and when I do, it's usually about my show English Loppies. Noel was just my DQ, chunky, hormonal, much too large to be a "mini" rex fuzz butt... But she was *my *fuzz butt and, I think in the end, my heart bunny. And I miss her.








May post more later. I can't do this right now.


----------



## Becca (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Noel is such a gorgeous bunny and I love the picture you made  It's beautiful.

My PM box is open I know how you feel. You don't want to say anything becuase you feel that will make it seem more real.

Will keep checking up on you and remember if you need to check out the Grieving Corner


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 24, 2009)

A bunny doesn't have to be "famous" to have a thread here! There's no need for you to feel silly. All bunnies are amazing, it's just some of their owners are good at "promoting" them, so to speak. Your Noel was gorgeous. I love her markings. She looks so sweet... I'm terribly sorry you lost her  RIP darling. If you want to share stories about her or anything, don't hesitate. My bunny died 8 months ago and I still post in her thread.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss.
Binky free at the Bridge, Noel. :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 24, 2009)

I hate this forum. I avoid it most of the time, but I saw the name and remembered her. You know, if you read much of what I post, that I adore mini-rex! They are like my heart breed. 

Noel was absolutely beautiful and I know it must be horrible for you to lose her. I'm so sorry! I wish we didn't have to go through the pain when we do lose them. However, the joy she brought you will eventually turn into loving and happy memories to charish.

:hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 24, 2009)

I hate this forum. I avoid it most of the time, but I saw the name and remembered her. You know, if you read much of what I post, that I adore mini-rex! They are like my heart breed. 

Noel was absolutely beautiful and I know it must be horrible for you to lose her. I'm so sorry! I wish we didn't have to go through the pain when we do lose them. However, the joy she brought you will eventually turn into loving and happy memories to charish.

:hug:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 24, 2009)

I am so sorry to read that you have lost your Noel. She obviously meant a lot to you, and I can be certain she felt the same way about you. I love her Harli markings, and those ears are almost standing on end! I am so sad that you are hurting so bad:hug:
ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:
Rest Softly, Lovely Noel

Autumn


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Jan 24, 2009)

she is so cute i am so sorry for you:hug:binky free :rainbow:


----------



## Revverress (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It's nice to know that people care, even if none of you ever met her.

I think what hurts most is that it was such a shock. In September, when I lost Rio, a baby from my litter who I was extremely bonded to, it was totally different. We knew from the day he got sick that there was a chance he wouldn't make it, and I knew going in to breeding that I would most likely loose a baby or two. I had over a week to spend extra time with him, take videos of him playing and snap tons of photographs, because I knew that any day, he could be gone.

But Noel just deteriorated within a few hours. I had her in to the vets that morning, and she was fine. She was her feisty, bouncy self, and I never even considered that I would loose her. But now I have all these stupid what-ifs. What if I caught the infection before it got so out of control? What if I had bought that Critical Care back in October that I decided I could pick up some other time? What if I had brought her in the day before just to get some meds for her?

I buried her yesterday. Out in the woods behind the backyard, in this sunny spot beneath the trees. She always hated when I took her out in the backyard to play; I think she liked the house better, because she knew she was the queen of the whole house. She was the alpha of the cat, dog, and all the other bunnies, and she knew it.







But now all that's left is to pick up the pieces; that mostly involves taking care of her "sister", Pepper.







Those two were such clowns... Always into everything together. Pepper seems to be taking things well; she binkied for the first time yesterday since Noel's death, and she's perked up some. I'm taking Noel's spay fund and getting Pepper spayed as soon as there's an opening so that I can get her healed and bonded with my neutered English Spot. I was going to use that money to get an autopsy done on Noel, to see if there was anything that could have been done.. But I think she would rather me take care of her sister instead of trying to find ways to blame myself.

I'm rambling. I know.

It's just hard to look at those pictures and really knowing that she's gone. To divide out the fresh herbs and not make an 8th helping. To feed Pepper and have to cut the amount in half. To sit on the couch and eat Honey Nut Cheerios without worrying about Noel diving into the bowl to help herself. I miss those things.

I just feel like this wasn't her time. She was young, she was going to be spayed within the month, she was sharing a brand new NIC cage with Pep... It just doesn't feel real. Noel and Pepper were bought from a BYB back when I knew nothing about rabbits. They lived in a tiny plastic pet store cage, ate Kaytee Fiesta, got dusty hay, salt wheels, and crappy sugary rabbit treats. They were not litter boxed trained, they didn't get much time out of their cage, and they were fiercely independent and impossible to handle.

But I got everything turned around. They were on a good diet, they were enjoying being around people, they had lost a lot of weight, and I felt like I was doing everything right for once. 

Noel wasn't supposed to die when she was 3. She was supposed to live to be 12 or 13, and die peacefully in her sleep. She was supposed to come with me to my "Basic Rabbit Care" presentations for the local girl scouts and and show everyone how happy well-cared house bunnies are. And that's not going to happen.

Sorry I'm rambling. It helps.


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Noel. :tears2:She was such a beautiful girl, your picture you made of her is so sweet. Her coloring was beautiful!

It sounds like she was very close to your heart, and loved you dearly, she must of ment alot to you. :hug2:I'm very sorry your heart is hurting. 
:rose:urplepansy:RIP Sweet Noelurplepansy::rose:


Karlee


----------



## Michaela (Jan 24, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost Noel. :tears2:

She was really beautiful. Don't apologise for rambling, feel more than free to talk about her as much as you want here, let it all out. :hug:

Binky free Noel. :rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 25, 2009)

I am so sorry that you lost Noel. Such a beautiful girl, and sounds like she had that fiesty mini-rex character, too.

I'm pleased tht you posted here - all bunnies are 'famous' to us, and we all know how hard it is to lose one.

Jan


----------



## Ringer (Jan 25, 2009)

My Brownie just died a month ago tonight. He is a tan mini rex and he has welcomed Noel at the bridge. He says she is very cute and he is smitten and showing her around. He just loves girly rabbits with attitude! 

Honestly, I know how you feel. Brownie was only 3 also and I never never thought I would lose him. I will miss him forever. He was so kind and gentle ansd soft. He was sort of a curly rexie!

At least they have each other. Brownie loves to play ball and is passing it off to Noel as we speak!


----------



## Zee (Jan 26, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about Noel

Binkey free :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry. She was so beautiful and stately-looking. I love your stories of her dominant personality. It must be so devastating to lose a bunny that was so special to you--I am dreading the day that happens to me. I'm sure she was very happy to have you as a mom and misses you very much.

Binky free, Noel.
:rainbow:


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 27, 2009)

All the bunnies at RO matter whether they are "famous" or not. I'm sorry you lost your girl Noel. She looks so cuddly and cute. Her facial expression is great.

RIP Noel. Play with the other buns at the Bridge :rainbow:

Jo xx


----------



## Leaf (Feb 3, 2009)

((hugs))


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 6, 2009)

RIP beatiful noel.

Prisca x


----------

